# Visual Studio 2008  Namespace http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format



## Hein_nieH (15. Feb 2015)

Hallo,

Ich hoffe ich bin in dieser Rubrik richtig.

Mein Anliegen:
Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, dass Visual Studio 2008  den Namespace:
_ http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format_
unterstützt?

Ich experimentiere gerade mit Apache FOP und möchte Visual Studio 2008 als
Editor nutzen.
Ohne Unterstützung der Syntaxprüfung bin ich chancenlos.:bahnhof:

Über einen Hinweis wäre ich dankbar.

Gruss Hein


----------



## Hein_nieH (7. Mrz 2015)

Hallo,

thema ist geloest.
Habe es via google selbst heruas bekommen.

Gruss Hein_nieH


----------



## Saheeda (14. Apr 2015)

@Hein_nieH

Wie hast du es denn gelöst?


----------



## Hein_nieH (14. Apr 2015)

Hallo,

so gehts::rtfm:

XSL-FO in Visual Studio verwenden
1. Schema-Datei _fop.xsd_ erstellen
Zur Dateierstellung:
Link öffnen -> Es wird der Quelltext von fop.xsd im Explorer angezeigt.
https://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/xmlgraphics/fop/trunk/src/foschema/fop.xsd
Inhalt vom Browser in Textdatei kopieren (STRG A, STRG C, STRG V)
Textdatei (Schema-Datei) unter _fop.xsd_ sichern. 

2. Schema-Datei in Visual Studio einfügen
Schema Datei in diesem Ordner kopieren/verschieben
C:\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio 9.0\Xml\Schemas

3. Nutzen in Visual-Studio
In Visual Studio:
XML -> Schemas
Datei fop.xsd – Verwendung aktivieren

Viel Glück
Fertig :applaus:


----------

